# Pax driver ratings



## BlueManOC (Jun 21, 2018)

so ive been driving lyft for a few months and i was wondering how you see what passengers rated you besides the friday emails.

Also when your .1 miles away and the pax cancels does that affect your driver rating


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

You can view your current rating in the dashboard. You’re not able to see what an individual pax rated you. 
Pax who cancelled a trip cannot rate you, nor can they rate you if you cancel before starting the trip. If a pax cancelled, that also does not affect your acceptance rate.


----------



## BlueManOC (Jun 21, 2018)

So when you hit the 250 rides by a certain date do they send you the lyft amp sign or how does that work or do you have to do more rides to get it


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

BlueManOC said:


> So when you hit the 250 rides by a certain date do they send you the lyft amp sign or how does that work or do you have to do more rides to get it


https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115012925587-Amp#eligibility


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

BlueManOC said:


> So when you hit the 250 rides by a certain date do they send you the lyft amp sign or how does that work or do you have to do more rides to get it


You qualify when you reach gold status.
When you receive it, you sell it on eBay.


----------



## BlueManOC (Jun 21, 2018)

I was wondering if i should drive for uber too, how do you guys like driving for uber and does it pay better than lyft or does it depend on hours worked


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

BlueManOC said:


> I was wondering if i should drive for uber too, how do you guys like driving for uber and does it pay better than lyft or does it depend on hours worked


I drive for both. Where I drive, the rates are more or less the same (although each has it's own small pros or cons for me). I just go with whichever platform gives me a reasonable ping first.



BlueManOC said:


> I was wondering if i should drive for uber too, how do you guys like driving for uber and does it pay better than lyft or does it depend on hours worked


I definitely think you should sign up for Uber too, as it shouldn't cost anything. It's good to have other platforms as a back up, as drivers can end up being offline with one for a few days for various reasons. Once you've signed up, you can try, and decide for yourself how much to drive with each. Differences in things like market share or bonuses between the two, vary from market to market.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

It's more important to find out which platform has less violent crimes committed to the drivers or riders if one is not lured by the money alone, but wants to arrive home alive after every trip out.


----------



## BlueManOC (Jun 21, 2018)

I signed up just gotta wait for the background check now, also the time ive been driving lyft, i have had no problems at all. But will def see what uber beings to the table, also does uber have express pay like lyft does


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> It's more important to find out which platform has less violent crimes committed to the drivers or riders if one is not lured by the money alone, but wants to arrive home alive after every trip out.


I think most pax use both platforms, hence the chance of being killed during a shift is probably equal.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I think most pax use both platforms, hence the chance of being killed during a shift is probably equal.


Not talking about being killed, but being carjacked and kidnapped for money to be wired to satisfy riders' demand is an equal opportunity as demonstrated by a recent federal court case in Detroit. 4 rideshare drivers got into the play, two on Lyft and 2 on Uber. Neither is safer than the other competitor. How can driver(s) be assured riders are safe riders?


----------

